# Epson 3000 prints sublimation colors light / dull



## stid49 (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi

I am using a mac OS10.4 and using a Epson 3000 with dye sublimation ink. I can print OK but the colors are light / dull when I print. Do I need a special rip software or a different print driver to make the colors print right? I got the print drivers from the epson website. If I do need a special rip software is there a free one?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## sean (Sep 3, 2007)

Check with your ink vendor for a color correction profile (ICC), a search here may turn up a link. Color management is specific to the ink and equipment, not all applications you may choose to print from allow workspace management/color correction (Corel, Adobe, Serif, etc. do). Sorry I can't be more specific, Macs aren't my thing and I'm not sure what is available for that platform. Hope that helps.
Kind regards,
Sean


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

you cannot use the epson drivers to get correct sublimation prints. Depending on which ink, artainium or sublijet, you should have received a cd with the ink with the ICC profile information. and also you should be sure you are using software that is compatible with the ICC profile. First step is to call your source for the ink and ask them about ICC profile and MacIntosh computers. I am in the PC world and while my wife uses a Mac, I try not to be in the same room!!!


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

just a thought.....have you tried pressing anything you've printed yet? dye sub prints themselves usually bear NO relation to the pressed output - the ink doesn't come into it's own til it hits 400 deg. F - try it on an old shirt or a scrap piece of poly fabric. the first time i printed something i almost tossed it in the trash til i got brave and pressed it - colors were then clear and brilliant!


----------



## stid49 (Sep 6, 2007)

I pressed 3 mouse pads, a tee, and a few plastic items......They look dull just like the print. The inks are from subilijet that where given to me from a screener that I help out with art work.

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## cprvh (Jan 23, 2006)

Are you using inkjet dye sublimation paper? 
Pressing at 400°F for approx. 50 seconds for a mouse pad? 
ICC profiles installed correctly?


----------



## BigBear (Aug 15, 2007)

stid49 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am using a mac OS10.4 and using a Epson 3000 with dye sublimation ink. I can print OK but the colors are light / dull when I print. Do I need a special rip software or a different print driver to make the colors print right? I got the print drivers from the epson website. If I do need a special rip software is there a free one?
> 
> Thanks for the help!


My first thoughts are with Ron. Check time, temp and pressure. An overall light print is usually caused by one of those items. Incorrect color management usually produces wrong colors, not light prints.

If all is correct you could also check our Dye Sub Tips files for more clues.


----------



## stid49 (Sep 6, 2007)

BigBear said:


> My first thoughts are with Ron. Check time, temp and pressure. An overall light print is usually caused by one of those items. Incorrect color management usually produces wrong colors, not light prints.
> 
> If all is correct you could also check our Dye Sub Tips files for more clues.


Is there a place where you can get free ICC print profiles? The ones I find you have to purchase.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

where are you getting your sublimation ink...the only sublimation ink available in US is either artainium or sublijet..both from sawgrass technology or from TOG (texas original graphics) that is in a lawsuit with sawgrass over the inks..but all three send out a CD with ICC profile information on setting up your program..

I noted that the inks were given to you..is this a bulk system or carts? if the printer was used with other inks first..did you purge the lines/nozzles?
And you said the ink was sublijet...sawgrass has a good tech support line I believe the ICC profile CD/drivers are free..I think you have to register the inks first..not sure...and last..what program are you printing from...Freehand/Illustrator/Photoshop...or???


----------

